

First beta for Ubuntu 11.10 Oneiric Ocelot released - fvbock
http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/First-beta-for-Ubuntu-11-10-Oneiric-Ocelot-released-1334856.html

======
mas644
I had my fingers crossed that Unity would be removed. I've been trying hard to
give it a fair go, but I still find it awkward. Also, the big claim that it
saves screen real estate is bogus.

